
Atom: Hello Windows - andrewnez
http://blog.atom.io/2014/07/09/hello-windows.html
======
program
The joke: a past Microsoft keynote by Steve Ballmer.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhh_GeBPOhs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vhh_GeBPOhs)

~~~
teh_klev
I thought the "web developer love" reprise was done in very good humour:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I14b-C67EXY#t=102](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I14b-C67EXY#t=102)

There's a rough and ready likeableness about Steve Ballmer's personality I've
always kinda liked.

------
jareds
I'm glad I didn't waste the time to build this my self several weeks ago. It's
completely inaccessible with my screen reading software.

------
VikingCoder
Atom can't handle opening files more than 2mb in size right now. That makes it
stunningly useless.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2a80ae/atom_now...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2a80ae/atom_now_available_on_windows_atomio/cisoe9p)

Also, the install has 11,000 files in it.

This is amateur hour.

~~~
nilliams
Can't remember the last time I opened a 2mb file in my code editor.

And who cares about the number of files. It's not claiming to be usb-stick
portable.

~~~
VikingCoder
I don't have a separate code editor and data viewer... I have a program I'm
running that allows me to view and modify text files. The data I work with is
often in flat files, and frequently in the ten to hundred megabyte range.
Sometimes gigabytes or even tens of gigabytes.

Number of files... Let's move it around a few orders of magnitude to see how
you feel. All else being equal, which program would you rather have on your
system, one which is in 10 files... or one which is in 10,000,000 files? At
some point, I think you'll agree, the large number of files installed for a
program is an indication that the developers are doing things wrong.

~~~
nilliams
> Let's move it around a few orders of magnitude to see how you feel

Haha! What a tactic for an argument. I'd love to see that added to
yourlogicalfallacy.is but it's so absurd it'd never make the cut. I do feel
like you've captured lightning in a bottle there though sir, you've made my
day :)

~~~
VikingCoder
Your argument is "you don't care." My argument is, "yes, you do, outside of
some limits. I'm not willing to GUESS those limits to convince you, so let's
push the numbers hard. SEE, you do actually care at some point."

Your argument that "you don't care" is not the whole truth.

Calling my argument absurd is rude. Feel free to say you're not convinced.

------
tjohns
Hopefully the Linux version isn't too far away!

Speaking of which, their distribution mechanism (Chocolatey) seems
interesting. For folks who use Windows, I'm sure an apt-get/brew equivalent
would be really useful. The last time I tried to develop on Windows, I was
totally shocked to discover that there wasn't any kind of package manager
inside Cygwin -- and trying to install command line utilities outside of
Cygwin was even worse.

~~~
scragg
[http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-atom-text-editor-
in-u...](http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-atom-text-editor-in-ubuntu-
via-ppa.html)

------
sergiotapia
Huge kudos for using Chocolatey. It's the Homebrew of Windows and it's
magnificent to use. I hate trolling around for installers on dodgy websites.

------
re1ser
Is there a way to speed up boot time? It takes a bit less than 4 seconds on i7
to load up text file, which is way too long for a text editor.

~~~
adamb_
Notepad++ takes ~10 seconds to load on my Windows 7 dev machine...

~~~
re1ser
Loads under 400ms on mine. Not sure why Atom takes so long.

------
wcbeard10
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8008432)

~~~
dang
Thanks. Burying this one as a dupe.

------
adamors
Jesus, I've never realized how similar it was to Sublime Text.

~~~
azeirah
In use, it is very different from Sublime Text. Especially the plugin system
is far more powerful.

I still prefer Sublime though, Atom is still too immature, and some packages I
need don't exist yet or are far too unstable.

That, and Atom is just far, faaaar too slow at the moment.

~~~
randomguy7788
care to list a package that you need to that isnt in atom yet? (i would love
to take a crack at building it)

~~~
azeirah
Most importantly I miss SFTP. There's already a github project for sftp, but
at the moment it's almost unusable. [https://github.com/jules-r/atom-
sftp](https://github.com/jules-r/atom-sftp)

I also really miss bracket highlighter, it's a super small tool, but very
useful. You could tackle the bracket highlighter plugin, it might even be
possible with pure less/css depending on if Atom already has this built-in.

And I miss being able to run a Python REPL in Atom. Python and JS are my main
programming languages.

------
dnesteruk
meh

